# Cheap 2x 13W 6,500K compact light q's...



## owengibson (Apr 21, 2005)

I found at two local stores light fictures made for working in a garage etc... a "light wand"....

These lights are CHEAP ( 25$ canadian) Comes with ballast, reflector, and bulbs. Is there any reason why this isnt the greatest deal ever??? Its less than a dollar a watt total!

Thanks for any input,
OG


----------



## owengibson (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, I dont see any reason not to go buy two more


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

That sounds cool. Do you have the brand name or package picture? Remember to take a look at how much wattage it actually consumes instead of how much "equivalent" wattage it produces over the incandescent bulb. I could use a fixture like this if it's the real deal.


----------



## owengibson (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey, sure I'll go take a picture..... Im getting the wally world ones tommorow ( theyre half price LOL)
OG


----------

